# Suspension Techniques Sway Bar



## jharris1 (Mar 13, 2004)

Is it true that you only get the front sway bar for the listed price (like $150) when you order online? If that is the case, I thought that for that price you could get both the front and rear. Can someone please clarify this for me and tell me where I can get both sway bars for cheap??


----------



## r_master (Apr 5, 2004)

ya that prices sound like an average price for a sway bar. if you want them cheaper maybe look for used one.


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

jharris1 said:


> Is it true that you only get the front sway bar for the listed price (like $150) when you order online? If that is the case, I thought that for that price you could get both the front and rear. Can someone please clarify this for me and tell me where I can get both sway bars for cheap??


Unfortunately, antisway bars are expensive. I think you may be confusing the pricing for strut tower bars with those of antisway bars. You can get strut tower bars for about $150 for both front and rear, but they also serve a different purpose.


----------



## Assembler (Sep 7, 2003)

I got both front and rear swaybars for around $230 about a year ago.


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

i got mine pre-owned, and also add in the drillbits you're going to wear out.


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

jharris1 said:


> Is it true that you only get the front sway bar for the listed price (like $150) when you order online? If that is the case, I thought that for that price you could get both the front and rear. Can someone please clarify this for me and tell me where I can get both sway bars for cheap??


THe progress bars are much better.

Mike


----------



## sr20gt (Mar 17, 2003)

morepower2 said:


> THe progress bars are much better.
> 
> Mike


Where can i buy the complete kit for a b14 ??
link??


----------



## Assembler (Sep 7, 2003)

sr20gt said:


> Where can i buy the complete kit for a b14 ??
> link??


 www.progressauto.com

The bars look very good! :thumbup:


----------

